# Na, wenn das nicht Off-Topic ist...



## Telekomunikacja (12 April 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Seit gestern bin ich nun über DSL mit dem INet verbunden.  :schreiben:  Wunderbar!  :wink2: Insbesondere die Möglichkeit, endlich wieder meine geliebten Radiostationen Deutschlandfunk und DeutschlandRadio empfangen zu können, lassen mich frohlocken!!
:love: 

Getrübt wird die Freude dann allerdings doch ein wenig... So habe ich, seit der Nutzung von DSL Schwierigkeiten, einige Seiten korrekt aufzurufen.

Endlich könnte ich in Minuten-, und nicht mehr in Stundenschnelle meinen PC unter http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/default.htm?page=productupdates auf etwaige Ergänzungen/ updates prüfen lassen, doch nach "66%" reagiert die "Anwendung", sprich der IE, regelmäßig nicht mehr, muss über den Taskmanager abgewürgt werden. Naja.  :-? 

Noch ungewöhnlicher finde ich allerdings das hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Schaue ich mir nun die Seite http://www.chip.de an, verliere ich schnell die Übersicht - alle grafischen Elemente scheinen verschwunden zu sein (s. attachment).   

Dann habe ich mir - endlich -eine Alternative zum IE besorgt - Mozilla Firefox 1.0.2. Und siehe da: http://www.chip.de ist damit ganz normal zu sehen (s. attachment).   Der IE (5.0) zeigt weiterhin, obwohl er dies früher, zu Zeiten des ibc, nie gemacht hat, die verstümmelte Version der site.

Was klemmt denn da auf einmal? :gruebel: Dass die oben beschriebenen Irritationen mit einer schnelleren INet-Verbindung zusammenhängen, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht so recht vorstellen. 

Tja, und dann wäre ich noch für ein paar weitere Tipps (für Win98 SE) sehr, sehr dankbar:

Wie kann ich, da das DFÜ-Netzwerk ja nicht mehr aktiviert ist und folglich auch kein Symbol angezeigt wird (s. attachment), erkennen, ob ich off- oder online bin? Gibt es ein Progrämmchen, dass mir dies anzeigt?

Besteht eine Möglichkeit, in den offline-Modus zu wechseln, ohne den Stecker zu ziehen oder darauf zu achten, ob im Browser/ bei Outlook jeweils "Offline arbeiten" aktiviert ist? 

Wie kann ich die übertragene Datenmenge erkennen, wo sehen, wann ich wie lange online war?

Viele Fragen...  :steinigung:


----------



## technofreak (12 April 2005)

Kann nur noch aus der Erinnerung kramen, mit W98SR2 hatte ich auch erhebliche  Schwierigkeiten,
 DSL klemmte zeitweise minutenlang. Dass es nicht die Hardware sein konnte war sehr leicht 
nachzuweisen: Dieser PC ist mit Wechselplatteneinschüben ausgerüstet und ich hatte drei 
verschiedene Platten (zum Testen): eine W98 , W2K und WXP

W2K und WXP null Problemo, mit W98SR2 das  o.g ; W98 ist deshalb schon lange ausrangiert


----------



## Avor (12 April 2005)

Auch ich hatte diese  Probleme mit Win98SE sehr oft, aber auch vor DSL-Zeiten. Kurz vor Schluß des oft ewigen "Downlooads unter Zittern und Bangen" war Feierabend. Das ist "beglückend", besonders wenn der Verlaufsbalken bei 99% stehen bleibt. 

Beim Umstieg auf  DSL habe ich gleich komplett aufgeräumt weil sich da auch einiges nicht zu vertragen schien. Mit DSL in Verbindung mit XP und dem IE 6 (jetzt auch Firefox) gibt es keine Probleme mehr. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2005)

Gabs da nicht was mit der MTU bei W98?


----------



## News (12 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich, da das DFÜ-Netzwerk ja nicht mehr aktiviert ist und folglich auch kein Symbol angezeigt wird (s. attachment), erkennen, ob ich off- oder online bin? Gibt es ein Progrämmchen, dass mir dies anzeigt?


Mich wundert, dass bei dir kein Symbol erscheint. Ich gehe privat auch noch oft mit einem alten Win98SE-PC ins Netz (und hey, so übel ist das gar nicht, weil viele Viren nur noch auf XP laufen), aber ich hab das Symbol.
Daher sehe ich auch Verbindungsdauer und die Übertragungsmengen.
Ich hatte die Verbindung ganz normal im DFÜ-Netzwerk angelegt (brauchte allerdings zusätzlich das Progrämmchen RASPPoe).
Vielleicht benutzt du einen Client von AOL oder T-Online?


----------



## Counselor (12 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs da nicht was mit der MTU bei W98?


Den gibt es immernoch:
http://www.winfakten.de/dok35.html
@Telekomunikacja
Hast du heute die neuen Patches für den IE eingespielt?


----------



## BenTigger (13 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß Gott!
> 
> Wie kann ich die übertragene Datenmenge erkennen, wo sehen, wann ich wie lange online war?
> Viele Fragen...


Eine Antwort:

Schau dir mal den T-Online Speedmanager an

http://service.t-online.de/c/06/50/18/650188.html

Den habe ich auch und er funktioniert auch mit Router und auch am nicht Telekomnetz (bei mir Arcor).
Du siehst immer den momentanen Datendurchsatz und er legt eine Datei an, die du via Browser dann begutachten kannst, in der deine Onlinezeiten (im Aktuellen Monat jede einzelne Verbindung) angezeigt werden (mit Datenübertragunsvolumen) und eine Monatsstatistik der letzten 12 Monate.

Das alles kostenlos.

Ich nutze es auch, um den Überblick zu behalten.
Ach und er stellt auch (wenn gewünscht) das Windowssystem mit den benötigten MTU Werten um, so das man schneller im DSL ist.

Win98se zu Hause einwandfrei damit zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich die übertragene Datenmenge erkennen, wo sehen, wann ich wie lange online war?


Da erinnere ich doch mal an die Diskussion DSL Volumenüberwachung. Allerdings lasse ich nun kein Tool mehr mitlaufen, da die Daten mit einer Verzögerung von 2-3 Tagen bei T-Online-Kunden als "Nutzungsdaten" im Kundencenter angezeigt werden. Sollte mal meine Volumengrenze erheblich überschritten werden, dann bekomme ich eine automatische E-Mail von T-Online, da man auch eine Limitbegrenzung (in €) veranlassen kann.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 April 2005)

Nett, dass ich so schnell Antworten erhalten habe.   



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich hatte diese  Probleme mit Win98SE sehr oft, aber auch vor DSL-Zeiten. Kurz vor Schluß des oft ewigen "Downlooads unter Zittern und Bangen" war Feierabend. Das ist "beglückend", besonders wenn der Verlaufsbalken bei 99% stehen bleibt.



Das ist bei mir relativ selten aufgetreten. Trotzdem war’s dann immer ärgerlich.
Momentan betrifft das allerdings nur noch http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/default.htm?page=productupdates bzw. http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/de/default.asp (s. attachment "Windows-update.gif"). Wie gesagt: Bei 66% ist Schluss. Dann hängt der IE.



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert, dass bei dir kein Symbol erscheint. Ich gehe privat auch noch oft mit einem alten Win98SE-PC ins Netz (und hey, so übel ist das gar nicht, weil viele Viren nur noch auf XP laufen), aber ich hab das Symbol.



Die MS Systeminfo zeigt mir nun: „Treiber nicht installiert“ (s. attachment "Treiber nicht installiert.gif"). Könnte darin das Problem liegen?



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du heute die neuen Patches für den IE eingespielt?



Gibt’s noch welche für den IE 5.0? Ich dachte, dass sich das evtl. unter http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/de/default.asp automatisch erledigen lassen würde. Aber so richtig zielführend waren meine dortigen Besuche (s.o.) ja nicht. Schafft vielleicht http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101129#101129 Abhilfe?



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal den T-Online Speedmanager an
> http://service.t-online.de/c/06/50/18/650188.html



Hab’ ich gemacht... runtergeladen... installiert... und hat auf den ersten Blick funktioniert. Nach dem Neustart des PC hieß es — kaum dass sich der Desktop aufgebaut hatte — dann allerdings (s. attachment "Durchsatzmessung.gif"):



> Die Durchsatzmessung konnte nicht initialisiert werden!
> Der Leistungsindikator 'RAS/Bytes empfangen/s' ist nicht vorhanden.



Der „Installations- und Funktionstest“ hat (gekürzt) ergeben:



> T-DSL Installations- und Funktionstest vom 13.04.2005, 09:01
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Auch hier also: „Kein DFÜ-Treiber installiert!“ Nun bin ich von den Socken! Wo isser hin? Wo bekomme ich den her? Wie bin ich ohne diesen bisher (per ibc) ins INet gekommen?

[edit]Seit diesem Posting "passt" der thread nicht mehr in die Seitenränder des Bildschirms.    Ich hoffe, dass das kein Unbehagen hervorruft.   [/edit]


----------



## Counselor (13 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt’s noch welche für den IE 5.0?


Ja. Der IE 5 ist vom neuesten Patch-Rundumschlag betroffen:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS05-020.mspx
Du kannst den IE mit dem Dependencywalker auf Beschädigungen prüfen:
http://www.dependencywalker.com/


----------



## News (13 April 2005)

In Sachen Verbindungssymbol: Vielleicht fehlt das Häkchen dafür im DFÜ-Netzwerk (siehe Screenshot).


----------



## BenTigger (13 April 2005)

Ich verwende eine etwas ältere Version des Telekomdingens. Ich stells dir heute Abend mal zur Verfügung. Die funkt 1a mit 98.

Sende mal ne PN mit ner Mailadresse zum bereitstellen.

Die 5.2 habe ich auch noch nicht installiert, da ich halt mit der älteren zufrieden bin


----------



## News (13 April 2005)

Hier noch Tipps, wie man DSL per Win98SE-DFÜ-Netzwerk *ohne* speziellen Client von T-Online oder anderen hinbekommt.

Wie gesagt, man braucht die 
Freeware RASPPPoe (englisch)
Außerdem einen Patch von Microsoft
Wie man das installiert, beschreibt z.B. 
mein Provider hier recht anschaulich.
Natürlich muss man die dortigen Angaben zur Benutzerkennung am Ende der Anleitung ändern, damit es mit dem eigenen Provider klappt.


----------



## Counselor (13 April 2005)

Die Troubleshooting Section von Windowsupate enthält noch einen konkreten Hinweis:





> Scan Freezes at 66% on Windows 98 then you see a winspool.drv error (spoolss.dll)


 http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/troubleshoot/
Hinweise auf Fehler kann auch folgendes Log enthalten:

```
C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update.log
```


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/troubleshoot/



Damit konnte ich be meinem PC auf den ersten Blick nicht sehr viel anfangen. Aber: Der Hinweis



> This is a known issue involving the spoolss.dll file and McAfee's Virus Scan software.



hat mich zu der - auf den ersten Blick - irrationalen Handlung :scherzkeks: gebracht, AntiVir/ den AV-Guard auszuschalten und die Prozedur nochmals zu versuchen. Und siehe da: Das Einfrieren bei 66% passierte auf einmal nicht mehr. Dass ein update nötig war, sieht man wohl hieran:



> Installationsverlauf
> 
> Erfolgreich Mittwoch, 13. April 2005 DirectX 9.0c Endbenutzer-Laufzeitbibliothek
> Erfolgreich Mittwoch, 13. April 2005 Sicherheitsupdate für Windows 98 (KB890175)
> ...



Komisch: Mit dem "neuen" IE kann ich kann nun auch http://www.chip.de/ wieder in voller Schönheit betrachten.  :lol: 

Jetzt müsste man nur noch den DFÜ-Krams bzw. die Probleme mit dem



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomdingens



hinbekommen... Dann wäre die Sache geritzt!

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung schon einmal an dieser Stelle!!  :bussi:


----------



## drboe (14 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt müsste man nur noch den DFÜ-Krams bzw. die Probleme mit dem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie bist Du denn verbunden? Isolierter PC direkt am DSL-Modem? Dann benötigst Du m. E. einen Dfü-Eintrag. Jedenfalls war das bei mir so, als ich vor Jahren noch mit Win_98_SE und DSL ins Netz ging. Schnittstelle: Netzwerkkarte oder USB? Ich habe damals übrigens die DSL-Treiber (PPPoE) von T-Online benutzt. Die funktionieren auch mit anderen ISP und erstellten auch den Dfü-Eintrag. Dann mußte man nur noch die korrekten Account-Daten eingeben, fertig. Der Treiber ist/war auf der T-Online CD drauf. Die bekommt man vermutlich im Telekom-Laden oder hier. Wenn Du einen Router benutzt, benötigst Du keinen DfÜ-Eintrag.

Die Probleme mit dem Hänger beim Windows-Update hatte ich hier bei einem der letzten Win_98_SE PC auch. Kam nie zum Ende. Nachdem es dann noch Probleme mit dem Drucken aus OE gab, habe ich kurz entschlossen auf den IE 6 hochgerüstet. Danach war wieder alles in Butter.

Problematisch ist u. U. auch die Tatsache, dass Win_98 bei der Installation einer Netzwerkkarte diverse Protokolle an diese bindet. Nach meiner Erinnerung u. a. VPN und IPX (Novell). Auch bissen sich bei mir der PPPoE-Treiber und die Ethernet-Treiber. U. U. mußt Du da einmal aufräumen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> auf den IE 6 hochgerüstet



Das hat ja MS anlässlich des updates gleich automatisch gemacht.
Und dazu, d.h. zu neuen Funktionen, gleich noch eine Zwischenfrage: Wie bekomme ich diese merkwürdigen "Funktionskästchen" (unten "Eck1.gif" und "Eck2.gif" genannt), mit denen man ein (für den Browser) zu großes Bild verkleinern, dieses Bild drucken, verschicken ... kann, weg? Screenshots werden durch diese Minimierungsfunktion (ohne dass ich das will) so zusammengschrumpft, dass man sie kaum noch entziffern kann (vgl. att. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101309#101309).


----------



## drboe (14 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich diese merkwürdigen "Funktionskästchen" (unten "Eck1.gif" und "Eck2.gif" genannt), mit denen man ein (für den Browser) zu großes Bild verkleinern, dieses Bild drucken, verschicken ... kann, weg?


Ansicht -> Symbolleisten -> Anpassen ?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ansicht -> Symbolleisten -> Anpassen ?



Nicht die "feste" Symbolleiste, sondern die, wenn man mit der Maus über ein (zu großes) Bild streicht, über diesem Bild "frei schwebenden" Kästchen. Ich glaub' aber, ich hab's jetzt: *Hilfe > Symbolleisten > Bildsymbolleiste > Deaktivieren der Bildsymbolleiste*:



> So deaktivieren Sie die Bildsymbolleiste
> 
> 1. Klicken Sie im Menü *Extras* von Internet Explorer auf *Internetoptionen*.
> 2. Deaktivieren Sie auf der Registerkarte *Erweitert* unter *Multimedia* das Kontrollkästchen *Bildsymbolleiste aktivieren*.
> ...



Allet nich so einfach!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> > Deaktivieren Sie auf der Registerkarte *Erweitert* unter *Multimedia* das Kontrollkästchen *Bildsymbolleiste aktivieren*.



Und hier ist wohl auch noch *Deaktivieren* des Kästchens *"Automatische Bildgrößenanpassung aktivieren"* angesagt. Hach, diese Spielereien...  :roll:  



			
				Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auf das "Eck" anklicken und schon liegt das Bild in original Größe vor.



Ja, aber Screenshots wurden - zumindest bei mir - immer in der Schrumpfversion abgespeichert. Da gab's dann nix mehr zum Anklicken. Ansonsten aber ist diese "Feature" ja ganz nett.   Wehalb das alles unter *Multimedia* zu finden ist? :gruebel:



			
				Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> aah ich seh schon du kommst klar!



Bin gespannt, was mich in den kommenden Tagen sonst noch so überraschen wird...


----------



## drboe (14 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War ein Schuß ins Blaue. Ich benutze den IE nicht, ist mir zu problematisch.  Man muss den dennoch haben, weil der Windows Update Service versteht ja nur IE. Natürlich kann man die Patches auch so laden, aber da bin ich halt etwas inkonsequent. Bei mir waren diese "Multimedia-Einstellungen" auch gesetzt. Konnte mir aber (s.o.) nie auffallen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

Und noch eine Frage an die Praktiker hier im Forum:

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb ich keine Probleme dabei habe, neben der gewöhnlichen Arbeit stundenlang TV-Übertragungen (RealPlayer) laufen zu lassen (wie bspw. *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10042*), Radio-Übertragungen jedoch immer wieder "hängen bleiben", bizarr verfremdet rüberkommen (eine Art "elektronische Verzerrung") oder ganz abbrechen (Flash - bspw. *http://www.dradio.de/aodflash/player.php?station=3&stream=3&/;*)?
Liegt das nur an der Unterschiedlicheit der Player, der Art der Übertragung der Daten (Übertragungsrate TV beim RealPLayer: 96-60 KB/s, Übertragungsrate Radio bei Flash: 9-4 KB/s)?
Wäre es also besser, auch hier *http://www.dradio.de/streaming/dkultur.ram* zu verwenden? :gruebel:

P.S. Das hier



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch Tipps, wie man DSL per Win98SE-DFÜ-Netzwerk *ohne* speziellen Client von T-Online oder anderen hinbekommt.


werde ich mir 'mal am Wochenende in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


----------

